
Sisal – A High Performance, Portable, Parallel Programming Language - bokenator
http://www2.cmp.uea.ac.uk/~jrwg/Sisal/index.html
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11984525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11984525)

